# Hobbit Trailer!!



## Black Dragon (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's the first official trailer for the Hobbit!!








I'm pumped for this.  How about you?


----------



## Giant (Dec 21, 2011)

I would buy tickets now if I could


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 21, 2011)

I saw this a little while ago on Facebook, and had a total geek-out.  It was interesting hearing music for the dwarves' song though.


----------



## Xanados (Dec 21, 2011)

I can honestly say that I shed a manly tear, I did. The dwarves song was very powerful. I can't wait.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice. Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Janga (Dec 21, 2011)

Its going to be a long year....


----------



## Ghost (Dec 21, 2011)

I should've waited until November 2012 to watch the trailer!


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 22, 2011)

I really liked the trailer but as a friend told me "it looks too dark."  Having read The Hobbit recently, I feel like the story is very whimsical and light and the trailer does have moments that look that way.  But the trailer made it to be darker than I pictured it while reading.

Nevertheless, I'm excited for the movie and I think it'll be awesome!


----------



## soulless (Dec 23, 2011)

Think I'll be booking a day off work for this


----------



## Dekzper (Dec 30, 2011)

I was (still am) all over the Nintendo video game, The Hobbit and I am definitely all over this!  It's an epically fun game and it looks like it'll be an epic movie too!
Oh, to show my excite level: Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damien (Jan 1, 2012)

Simply awesome.


----------



## mirrorrorrim (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm really, really excited for this! At first, I wasn't a fan of them splitting The Hobbit into two movies, but from the trailer, it looks like they're going to add a lot of Lord of the Rings tie-ins that weren't in the original book, so I can see how the adventure could grow beyond the scope of a single movie. 

And I don't have a problem with these additions, since Tolkien himself rewrote the Gollum chapter, and originally considered rewriting the entire book, in order to bring it into conformity with his later ideas.

I'm still wondering where they'll split it, though. The most natural place seems right after they meet with Beorn, but, depending on where they decide to put the story's emphasis, it could be done at any number of places.


----------



## aderyn (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for this!  I'm thinking I might reread it too, it's been a while ...


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 12, 2012)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Xanados (Jan 16, 2012)

I have now watched the trailer more than 100 times over the past few weeks. For inspiration more than anything.


----------



## Dakkle (Jan 17, 2012)

I can't wait for it. I think I might have to dig my copy out.


----------

